# Fine art portraits



## dmpooley (Jan 17, 2010)

This is some of my latest work that I've produced. I work mainly in graphite and coloured pencil and you see more samples of my work by visiting www.dmpooley.com.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

They are really good.


----------

